# Vietnamese Javan Rhino Now Extinct.



## MA-Caver (Oct 25, 2011)

Sad day as one more animal perished because of mythological medicinal properties and habitat encroachment killed off the the Vietnamese strain of the highly endangered Javan Rhino. Park officials couldn't stop the poaching. The animal is now declared extinct in it's area of Vietnam. 
http://news.yahoo.com/video/world-1...hino-killed-in-vietnam-says-wwf-27057796.html


----------

